# what frustrates you about some people with reptile



## calebs92 (Jul 5, 2011)

well mine is when someone says ive got a snake an you ask them what type an the reply a carpet python an you say what type carpet an they say i dont no. like you seriously cant be looking after it properly if you dont no what it is. well what frustrates / annoys you about some people with reptile


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 5, 2011)

Tyre Kickers


----------



## thals (Jul 5, 2011)

People who get into the hobby with dollars signs in their eyes ONLY, morons who buy snakes to look tough, pfft... oh, and people who buy snakes first then research later.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 5, 2011)

People buying snakes and getting rid of them because it didn't cross their mind that they might bite


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 5, 2011)

So called breeders that sell undersize snakes worse still theres even prople selling non feeding snakes and dont tell you


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 5, 2011)

calebs92 said:


> well mine is when someone says ive got a snake an you ask them what type an the reply a carpet python an you say what type carpet an they say i dont no. like you seriously cant be looking after it properly if you dont no what it is. well what frustrates / annoys you about some people with reptile


Well the care for them all IS the same (except diamonds).
But my friend said he has a carpet python and I said what type and he said "Theres only one type?" Turns out it was a stimsons python... hmmm.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm, well I did not buy my snake my parents bought it and it didn't cross their minds to ask what its locality was. So I have always been stuck with a snake that I am unsure of being a coastal or a jungle, or somewhere mixed between.


----------



## Dan40D (Jul 5, 2011)

thals said:


> and people who buy snakes first then research later.



Thats the one that bugs me the most, buy the snake and then come crying on here on how to look after it, there should be a basic test to get a license IMO.


----------



## wokka (Jul 5, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Hmm, well I did not buy my snake my parents bought it and it didn't cross their minds to ask what its locality was. So I have always been stuck with a snake that I am unsure of being a coastal or a jungle, or somewhere mixed between.


The seller quite possibly wouldn't know what type of carpet it was. Sometimes they just tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## beeman (Jul 5, 2011)

wokka said:


> The seller quite possibly wouldn't know what type of carpet it was. Sometimes they just tell you what you want to hear.



I know of a dealer that does that in regards to sexes!


----------



## bucket (Jul 5, 2011)

there is some people that think they know more than everyone else and are always right. I have seen people like steve irwin and other wild life guys puzzled by different speices they have never come across in there life time. no one is perfect like my spelling [very bad] about 5 errors in each thread maybe more haha


----------



## bcross (Jul 5, 2011)

yes when I first got into the hobby I believed what I was told. 
I ended up with two undersize non feeding bredlis.
I survived they survived and are now thriving. But I swear i will not do this someone else . I believe in total disclosure about the animals we sell. And if there are issues then the animal should not be sold until they are fit feeding and healthy.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jul 5, 2011)

People that say stuff thinking that they know what they are talking about, but in reality have no knowledge or experience & are talking a load of bull.

Cheers


----------



## sutto75 (Jul 5, 2011)

People who ask what frustrates you about some people with reptiles.........


----------



## Snakewise84 (Jul 5, 2011)

some people that do reptile road shows that have way under size and under weight replies for their ages.


----------



## longqi (Jul 5, 2011)

^^^^^
Just idle curiousity but exactly how can you have undersize reptiles?
I didnt know there was a size limit??

My pet peeve is the ones who decide they know everything and wont listen
We had a group of Aussies in yesterday
Most were ok but one loud mouth wanted to show off and kept grabbing my snakes by the head to show how to hold a snake; [in his opinion anyway]
Just to shut him uo I opened the viv of the Bitch and told him if he could lift her out without getting hit Id give him $50
Shes a bit over 4 metres of pretty hyper retic and hates getting her head touched
About 2 minutes later he decided to keep quiet and watched while I just picked her up by the body and handed her to one of the girls
As they left he was telling everyone that he could have grabbed it but didnt want to hurt the snake????
Some idiots are hopeless cases


----------



## haz1111 (Jul 5, 2011)

sutto75 said:


> People who ask what frustrates you about some people with reptiles.........



LOL i like this one...hahaha


----------



## calebs92 (Jul 5, 2011)

oh yea you didnt really have to comment just to put me down


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 5, 2011)

Some people DO have to comment just to put you down. Hey- that's mine!- They have nothing better to do with their lives than make other people feel wrong about themselves.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jul 5, 2011)

What frustrates me about others who keep Reptiles, is those who cannot be bothered doing any research on what ever species of Reptiles they want to keep before they rush out to get them, and those who are only into keeping Reptiles for one reason to profit on them, and don't have a love or passion for their Reptiles, l also get annoyed when newcomer to the herp communitty get on these Reptile forum thinking they know everything, and they enjoy having ago at us oldies who have been into keeping and breeding Reptiles for 15 or more years, and or we are trying to do is pass on our knowledge to those new to the Reptile game.

l also get frustrated when other who are into breeding Reptiles go out their way to cross-breed sub-species just so they can design a Python, based on the Python colours and marking so they can charge alot more money for what ever they manage to breed, than they would get for pure un-related Pythons.



TaraLeigh said:


> Some people DO have to comment just to put you down. Hey- that's mine!- They have nothing better to do with their lives than make other people feel wrong about themselves.



Taraleigh, l agree 100% with what your saying here in your post, l myself seem to cop alot on this Reptile forum from other members, who have nothing better to do but put me down, like you say they have nothing better to do with their life other than to make you feel wrong in what ever your saying, sometimes l feel like not wanting to help anyone on this forum cause l know l will cop a bit from others on here, who think they know far more than l do for when it comes down to keeping and breeding Reptiles.


----------



## No-two (Jul 5, 2011)

beeman said:


> I know of a dealer that does that in regards to sexes!



I think we know the same dealer.


----------



## mrs_davo (Jul 5, 2011)

steve1 said:


> People buying snakes and getting rid of them because it didn't cross their mind that they might bite



I totally agree with this - if you are not prepared to take a few hits/love bites and are too scared to handle your snake because of the fear and then want to get rid of it to try and get a quiet one, then you SHOULD NOT HAVE SNAKES AT ALL...


----------



## mattG (Jul 5, 2011)

calebs92 said:


> well mine is when someone says ive got a snake an you ask them what type an the reply a carpet python an you say what type carpet an they say i dont no. like you seriously cant be looking after it properly if you dont no what it is. well what frustrates / annoys you about some people with reptile


With all the people breeding jags x diamonds x albino darwins x carpondro x superstriped hypo reduced patterned morelias in a few years no one will know what sort of carpet python they have.


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 5, 2011)

The thing that bothers me most about people everywhere is when they are not willing to learn and listen to others. Sometimes they have a little knowledge and think that they know everything. Sometimes they know a fair bit and think there is nothing left to learn. I think you can learn from everyone - if only what NOT to do. Often you just have to shut up and listen. It is always worthwhile. If you disagree, you can say so, but no need to make personal attacks. Often saying nothing may be best or just offering another opinion politely. People tend to forget that on the forum!


----------



## calebs92 (Jul 5, 2011)

yea that ture, but im just mean like they dont no what size enclosure it need, how big it will grow just like simple questions


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 5, 2011)

People who have obese animals and then accuse anyone that doesn't powerfeed of having undersize animals.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 5, 2011)

People who think there's only one way to keep reptiles...


----------



## calebs92 (Jul 5, 2011)

oh my reply was meant to mattg.

an python mum, that basically why i joined this site, was to find out more about snakes an other reptile. not to argue about them


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 5, 2011)

You can find out a lot on here Caleb, you just have to ignore some of the petty folks. There is a wealth of knowledge here and lots of great ideas. That is why I hang out, too. I am always learning something.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 5, 2011)

I frustrate myself because I can write so good but try explaining things verbally? I make myself sound dumb & stupid. I couldn't give a lecture if my life depended on it. My voice shakes and quivers, yet I can write a piece and give all the information perfectly. The stuff I write on here, I doubt I could talk that good.

My husband frustrates me because he barely pays attention to my reptiles. When I tell him I want to buy something he doesn't batter an eyelid. When I tell him I've got it he grizzles that I went behind his back and refuses to accept that he just did not listen when I told him about it. If I harp on about it he will eventually say I can't have it so now, I tell him once and enjoy the fact he don't listen and don't dare bring it up again until the little angel is in my hands.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jul 5, 2011)

Houseing two or more snakes in the ssame enclosure.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 5, 2011)

I have two diamonds housed together and they are perfectly fine.

I had two 2yr old bredli's together and were fine until I said they were fine, and then that same day they tried to eat each other.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jul 5, 2011)

Feeding live rodents to their pythons for a 'treat'.... and not having a clue on why it shouldn't be done.. and the expression on their faces when you explain it to them.

I might add... people who breed rodents to feed their snakes and they put them in the freezer to kill them...


----------



## metalboy (Jul 5, 2011)

people that ask for CHEAP snakes piss me off to no end!!


----------



## eitak (Jul 5, 2011)

People who cross breed snakes.While even I admire the beauty of some, imo, it wil only lead to some mixed snakes being sold as pure snakes. Which in turn may lead to mixed snakes being bred with pure snakes muddying what has so far been pure bloodlines.


----------



## LizardLady (Jul 5, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> You can find out a lot on here Caleb, you just have to ignore some of the petty folks. There is a wealth of knowledge here and lots of great ideas. That is why I hang out, too. I am always learning something.



Ditto here! My philosophy is "you're never too old to learn"... And when it comes to reptiles, we'll each be learning over TWO lifetimes! And, as Red-Ink pointed out, there is not "only one way" to keep reptiles...!

If you can be patient enough to wade through some of the 'mud', you will find gold. Those here that are prepared to hand you a nugget, grab onto it with both hands!


----------



## scratchy (Jul 5, 2011)

Most frustrating would have to be tyre-kickers, picture collectors and internet experts.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jul 5, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> I have two diamonds housed together and they are perfectly fine.
> 
> I had two 2yr old bredli's together and were fine until I said they were fine, and then that same day they tried to eat each other.



l house 2 Olive Pythons that are both 20 months old together in one enclosure, and l house 2 larger Olive Pythons that are 2 roughly 2 half years old together in one enclosure, and they all get along well together but l seperate them at feed time, just to make sure they wont attack each other over their food.


----------



## K3nny (Jul 5, 2011)

people who don't research their stuff and end up getting a corn snake from goodness knows where... (only applies to Australia)


----------



## calebs92 (Jul 5, 2011)

^^^ corn snake? how the hell they get there hand on that


----------



## Hooglabah (Jul 5, 2011)

Find me a good group of people who has kept snakes together for 10+ years with no problems at all ever and I may reconsider, but as far as I'm concerned there is no good reason for it and several good reasons not to.


----------



## mrs_davo (Jul 5, 2011)

We house our adult carpets and our pair of diamonds together - with no problems at all...
WE just keep a very close eye on them at feed time.....


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 5, 2011)

calebs92 said:


> ^^^ corn snake? how the hell they get there hand on that



Buying from someone who tells them it's something else


----------



## ParanoidPython (Jul 5, 2011)

When you spend weeks or months getting hatchies feeding consistently without problems and 2 months later they new owner comes back saying "now it only eats live food, do you sell live mice?"


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 5, 2011)

Hooglabah said:


> Find me a good group of people who has kept snakes together for 10+ years with no problems at all ever and I may reconsider, but as far as I'm concerned there is no good reason for it and several good reasons not to.


So every single breeder on this site annoys you?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 5, 2011)

The fact that they are human.


----------



## veenarm (Jul 5, 2011)

steve1 said:


> People buying snakes and getting rid of them because it didn't cross their mind that they might bite



Or because they didn't realise how big they actually get?


----------



## noved (Jul 5, 2011)

i just hate people


----------



## Hooglabah (Jul 5, 2011)

Now your being facicious, 7 days during breeding is fine, there is a good reason for putting them together. My irritation is with people who house snakes together indefinantly, despite the risk they can turn Cannibalistic with no warning and in spite of the best precautions. There is evidence of this in this very post.


----------



## Jen (Jul 5, 2011)

People who state they want to get reptiles, then ask - repeatedly - if pythons are 'poisonous' (/facepalm). 

My pet hate, and yep, being picky here, but people who say that their 'whatever' reptile - 'layed' eggs. No, it 'laid' eggs. Enclosure, not encloser. Know, not 'no'. YeaH, not 'yea' (rhymes with 'yay'). There, their and they're. Oops, sorry, too far...


----------



## SCam (Jul 5, 2011)

Not people that keep that keep reptiles but the people that feel they need to tell you that they've killed snakes an that you should be impressed/proud of them.
People that believe that stupid snake story "It laid beside him/ her to size em up so they had to get it put down".. 
Surprisingly some people who keep reptiles believe this..
People who sell unhealthy reptiles for an outrageous price then later dies to which they reply "It was fine when it left here"


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 6, 2011)

ScrubbyCam said:


> Not people that keep that keep reptiles but the people that feel they need to tell you that they've killed snakes an that you should be impressed/proud of them......"



I get that all the time. Maybe I should stand just as proud and tell them I've killed fluffy cats and then fed it to my beautiful big python.

I don't do this, but just to say it to those who love telling me their snake murder stories might equal things up...hehe


----------



## MathewB (Jul 6, 2011)

People that think that because a bluey can swim it likes it. Oh and people that buy a reptile then ask why it's not eating and its sleeping a lot, if you'd done some basic research you'd know that they tend to slow down this time of year due to brumation


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 6, 2011)

Dirty enclosures with crap lying all over the place. Thats what bugs me about some keepers.


----------



## MathewB (Jul 6, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Dirty enclosures with crap lying all over the place. Thats what bugs me about some keepers.


With pet shops being predominant, or at least the one near me


----------



## Defective (Jul 6, 2011)

people that continously post threads saying 'what snake/lizard/monitor should i get' and instead of ONE of them being a sticky, APS has heaps of these type of threads where the replies are all the same.

those that spell Stimpson instead of Stimson....they aren't yellow skinned!!!!! and that continue to spell it Stimpson even after being corrected several times!!!


----------



## S&M Morelia (Jul 6, 2011)

Im frustrated at myself for reading 4 pages of people whining about other people.

They'll do what they do, you'll do what you do. Meh.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jul 6, 2011)

When people make threads about the most basic husbandry requirements, i.e, What temp should my enclosure be at for *insert animal here*?


----------



## FAY (Jul 6, 2011)

People who want a python 'that will not bite'.
How the hell can ANYONE guarantee that?? Unless it is a rubber one, or it is that old it can hardly move


----------



## Stopthatsnake (Jul 6, 2011)

I have often fed people lies about snakes about how extremely expensive they are... this is only after i ask them "why do you want a snake" and they respond "because they are cool" pfft... 

ok they are pretty frikin awesome but its not something you can just pass on to someone when you get bored of it like a dog... not everyone wants a snake and they dont connect with you like dogs do!


----------



## Colin (Jul 6, 2011)

people that post stupid pointless threads and posts about rubbish on reptile forums


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 6, 2011)

I "love" on gumtree etc...

"Wanted, free pythons. The python will be in a caring home but must be free"

except spelt all horribly and is barely legible.

...you can't just accept buying an $80 python? or take the time to spell correctly so it seems a tiny bit less dodgey...


----------



## Defective (Jul 6, 2011)

it's not there anymore then, coz i'm a Gumtree lover as well and i just looked, can you link me??


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 6, 2011)

Lambert said:


> it's not there anymore then, coz i'm a Gumtree lover as well and i just looked, can you link me??



I just looked and it is gone...was there about a week ago...
I was quite amused by it haha,
it wasn't like "I'm a nice person taking in potential strays"

it was...I'm a cheap bogan and can't even spell python.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 6, 2011)

I hate: Petshop advice! These employees need to be trained before offering advice on keeping reptiles. I've heard a couple whoppers that would've had me pissin myself laughin if some poor reptiles health wasn't in danger.
Not to mention that when I started with BD's they sold me all this expensive, incorrect **** and I ended up making my beardie sick!
I'm really glad that NSW petshops cant sell reptiles


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 6, 2011)

Lambert said:


> ......those that spell Stimpson instead of Stimson....they aren't yellow skinned!!!!! and that continue to spell it Stimpson even after being corrected several times!!!



Haha you hate bad spelling? Then I'll correct you. Those yellow skins are SIMPSONS, not STIMPSON.

I hate it when ppl tell others that I don't know what I am talking about and they proceed to do things their way. When the animal gets sick or dies they come to me wondering what went wrong. Why you asking me if I don't know what I am talking about. 

I am not perfect. I am not an expert. I don't try to act like I am. But I can give advise based on my experiences. If something worked for me, it could work for others.


----------



## Suenstu (Jul 7, 2011)

Being very new to keeping snakes, I want as much info as I can get. I have researched and done lots of reading. I have also (and will continue to) ask LOTS of questions. I have noticed that there is quite a significant amount of conflicting information out there. There is also a significant amount of very very generalised information out there. To that end, if I want to learn (and I do), if I want to give my animal/s the best care I can (and I do) I want to ask people who have been there, who have experience and who give information and advice I can trust. I will ask what could probably be dumb-**** questions to people who have been doing this for years and for the most part I refuse to apologise for that. If the roles were reversed I would happily share my expertise and/or experience to help someone out. Just as I am more than happy (and very appreciative) for any help I am offered from this forum and it's members, and happily defer to others' expertise - whether they are 11 or 83.
Just thought maybe the glut of misinformation available should be mentioned here.......


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 7, 2011)

Suenstu that is well written. And you should ask those questions. Its the ones you don't ask that are the dumb ones. While many here don't like seeing repetitive posts, sometimes I think its a good thing as new ppl with new ideas come along to help out. 

You will see lots of conflicting information because everybody has their own ideas that seem to work for them. That doesn't make either one wrong. Living in different locations can make a difference, as the climates are very different around our country. I believe you don't fix what's not broken. So if your animals are well and eating don't change what you're doing just because someone else does something differently.

My experience is only 4-5yrs old. I am not an expert and don't try to act like one. But I give lots of advice based on my experiences that could work for others, too. And my heart is with the animals, maybe I sook mine up too much but they are in mint condition so I must be doing something right.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 7, 2011)

Geeez, were do you start with this one and how do you keep it short enough so that it doesn't turn into a novel?

Probably my biggest hate is tyre kickers, but following closely would be people that just type flat out and hit the submit/post button 
without checking their spelling and grammar. They leave it for us to un-scramble their mess.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 7, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> .....Probably my biggest hate is tyre kickers, .......



Yes they can be annoying but I hope ppl aren't too quick to judge ppl. Someone might make a genuine enquiry but cirumstances change. Just because I ask about something does that make me obligated to buy. Only genuine buyers allowed to ask about what your selling provided they commit to buying it?

What do you class as a tyrekicker?


----------



## FAY (Jul 7, 2011)

People who are shonky in this hobby, but are first to make out that someone else is.


----------



## D3pro (Jul 7, 2011)

Reptile Trolls: Sexually frustrated men/woman between the ages of 14 to 35, who feel empowered by putting others down from the safety of their keyboards.

This very complex mathematical equation explains how this phenomenon occurs:


----------



## Jessie_snake (Jul 7, 2011)

my pet hate is people who just get there first snake trying to tell you how to do things, once they get there first snake they think they are an expert.


----------



## shell477 (Jul 7, 2011)

It frustrates me seeing snakes in tubs way too small for them in pet shops...

It also frustrates me how some said pet shops reduce feeding of pythons to keep them 'small and sellable'...


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 7, 2011)

It also frustrates me when I go to the local pet shop and they're selling aquarium sand (desert sand is getting expensive) so I ask if its ok for a Levis, and they say they were selling some levis a while ago and when they had them they kept them on reptile bark, so I should do the same. Seriously?!


----------



## Tinky (Jul 7, 2011)

My two pet hates about other reptile keepers:

1, They have better looking snakes than me

2, They have more snakes than me.


. . . . really p*sses me off. . .


----------



## LizardLady (Jul 7, 2011)

^^^ :lol: Tinky!


----------



## shell477 (Jul 7, 2011)

I frustrate myself by procrastinating on this site for hours when I should be doing assignments...


----------



## Defective (Jul 7, 2011)

@ Tinky: Mwahahahahaha!!!!!! that is all

@ shell: Totally agree, who wants to do housework when you can be on here, i mean reality check mum!

@ mysnakesau: yes i realise that slight spelling error... accidentally on purpose!!!!!! but it's just the lack of spelling in general. Who wants to read something they have to decipher??


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 7, 2011)

bucket said:


> there is some people that think they know more than everyone else and are always right. I have seen people like steve irwin and other wild life guys puzzled by different speices they have never come across in there life time. no one is perfect like my spelling [very bad] about 5 errors in each thread maybe more haha


Ive coem across this on many snake forums, people here seem a bit more level headed which is why I decided to stay


----------



## Colin (Jul 8, 2011)

members that never bother reading the site rules > Site Rules - Aussie Pythons & Snakes

members making multiple accounts _General Site Rule 10 - No Multiple Accounts 

_


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2011)

Jen said:


> My pet hate, and yep, being picky here, but people who say that their 'whatever' reptile - 'layed' eggs. No, it 'laid' eggs. Enclosure, not encloser. Know, not 'no'. YeaH, not 'yea' (rhymes with 'yay'). There, their and they're. Oops, sorry, too far...


 


Jungleman said:


> but following closely would be people that just type flat out and hit the submit/post button
> without checking their spelling and grammar. They leave it for us to un-scramble their mess.



Agreed, some of the spelling & grammar on this forum is deplorable, it makes you wonder if some people even went to school. What makes it all the more frustrating is when you're trying to decipher the 'illiterate ramblings' in the post you realise that some of these people actually know what they're talking about, they just can't put it in writing.


----------



## Schnecke (Jul 8, 2011)

Suenstu said:


> Being very new to keeping snakes, I want as much info as I can get. I have researched and done lots of reading. I have also (and will continue to) ask LOTS of questions. I have noticed that there is quite a significant amount of conflicting information out there. There is also a significant amount of very very generalised information out there. To that end, if I want to learn (and I do), if I want to give my animal/s the best care I can (and I do) I want to ask people who have been there, who have experience and who give information and advice I can trust. I will ask what could probably be dumb-**** questions to people who have been doing this for years and for the most part I refuse to apologise for that. If the roles were reversed I would happily share my expertise and/or experience to help someone out. Just as I am more than happy (and very appreciative) for any help I am offered from this forum and it's members, and happily defer to others' expertise - whether they are 11 or 83.
> Just thought maybe the glut of misinformation available should be mentioned here.......



I couldn't have said it better myself.

I did a lot of the "dumb question" research before I joined this forum, but for much of my questioning I needed very specific answers to, but the right (read: complete) information was next to impossible to find, so I totally understand why it seemingly feels like some people are asking repeat questions, but sometimes a question just isn't answered correctly for each person's many variables and they need clarification.

I'd rather ask a REALY dumb question than make a REALLY dumb mistake.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My whiney annoying personal frustration (non-forum related) pet hate is when people say "rather thEn do it that way" instead of "rather thAn do it that way" it's THAN people, not THEN. (end whine)


----------



## FAY (Jul 8, 2011)

Schnecke said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> I did a lot of the "dumb question" research before I joined this forum, but for much of my questioning I needed very specific answers to, but the right (read: complete) information was next to impossible to find, so I totally understand why it seemingly feels like some people are asking repeat questions, but sometimes a question just isn't answered correctly for each person's many variables and they need clarification.
> 
> I'd rather ask a REALY dumb question than make a REALLY dumb mistake.



I have always said ' you ask ten very experienced keepers one question, you may get ten different answers', doesn't mean any of them are wrong. Will be more like what works for them.

There is the odd question that there can only be one right answer though.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 8, 2011)

I hate Grammar, grammer, grandma nazis, think they're the **** and everything with there well construted essays and above average vocabularies, pfft, LOL


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 8, 2011)

The incessant bitching and malicious backstabbing that seems to happen in this hobby!

....... and the innocent ones getting caught in the middle of it!


----------



## swan91 (Jul 8, 2011)

just a question... what classifies you as a tyre kicker? when i was looking for my jungle i contacted a few people to get some more information/pictures to better make my choice.. i then chose which one i wanted after careful consideration.. and told the other people that i had purchased my snake already... does that mean i was a tyre kicker to the people whose snake i didn't buy? id LOVE to have everyone's snakes.. but there is only so much a uni student can afford..


----------



## Radar (Jul 9, 2011)

A tire kicker is someone who contacts you over every snake you have for sale, every time you put one up, doesn't specify which animal they are interested in, says something like "tha nake looks grt, how much to post to melfbourne", tries to beat you down on price on an animal that already costs less than most kids earn at maccas in a few hours and then dissapears until you put the next animal up .... unless they contact you 3 weeks later to ask "Is tha snke still for slae?" or even better "Will it be fo slae in a month?".... Tire kickers also tend to ask for individual photos of every animal from the same clutch from different angles with and without flash being used, only to not even send a courtesy response if you oblige and take the time to take 75 photographs of identicle childrens pythons....


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 9, 2011)

Tinky said:


> My two pet hates about other reptile keepers:
> 
> 1, They have better looking snakes than me
> 
> ...



Why? Who cares what someone else thinks. If you think your snakes are beautiful then that is all that matters. And wow, he has 11 snakes, I only have 10. Get over it and enjoy your hobby. It isn't a competition - well the expos are but even then they are still for fun. I entered my ordinary intergrade girl in one of the expos. I was proud to see her there.



> Tire kickers also tend to ask for individual photos of every animal from the same clutch from different angles with and without flash being used


Haha! When I had my pet shop I had a customer who would come in and study our tank off 500 neons. I am not exagerating and she would pick "that one there" and do you think I could get the right one. She was that bad that if I saw her coming I closed my doors and put up a sign "back in an hour". I couldn't stand her demanding my attention for hours just to buy one neon.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 9, 2011)

People wasting your time when your trying to sell a snake. More then that people who buy a snake/reptile without doing any research. Then ask all these silly questions about simple stuff eg; "what do I feed it", "can I feed it live", "how often can I handle it", "my snake won't eat (got it yesterday and handled it all day usually) and it's trying to bite me", "how do I maintain temp" and the best ones are "what should I get & what should I call it". What normally happens is someone gives them the answer to all there questions, then they ask the next day why it still won't eat. What is really annoying is when people ask what temperature should the enclosure be. So you tell them, then they ask how you check the temp. So you tell them they just check it with a thermometer. But wait they then say "I can't afford a thermometer" as they didn't realise how expensive the initial setup cost as they didn't research in the first place. Just me venting lol


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jul 10, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Reptile Trolls: Sexually frustrated men/woman between the ages of 14 to 35, who feel empowered by putting others down from the safety of their keyboards.
> 
> This very complex mathematical equation explains how this phenomenon occurs:



Penny Arcade for the win.



reptileKev81 said:


> I hate: Petshop advice! These employees need to be trained before offering advice on keeping reptiles. I've heard a couple whoppers that would've had me pissin myself laughin if some poor reptiles health wasn't in danger.
> Not to mention that when I started with BD's they sold me all this expensive, incorrect **** and I ended up making my beardie sick!
> I'm really glad that NSW petshops cant sell reptiles



Oooh boy yes. My local pet shop has some awesomely well-informed and helpful staff who I think are wonderful, and a handful of idiots who know nothing at all and might have caused some serious harm to reptiles with their 'advice'. One told me the CTS I was looking at was a python and was kept in exactly the same way as _all the other pythons_ (because pythons are all kept in the same way). I ended up politely reporting her to the boss, because that sort of thing could harm or kill some beautiful animals.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 10, 2011)

Rednut could not have described it any better than you did in your post.
Classic giveaway is " Where are you"?. Pal have a look in the top right hand corner, that tells you where i am.
" Can you lower the price to make it worth my time". If they aren't worth your time at this price they are not going to be worth your time at any price.


----------



## Trouble (Jul 10, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Classic giveaway is " Where are you"?. Pal have a look in the top right hand corner, that tells you where i am.


Sometimes people don't have their location shown. I bet you if you go through most of the posts on here, only half of the people would have their location shown. most of the new members don't.



Freeloader said:


> " Can you lower the price to make it worth my time". If they aren't worth your time at this price they are not going to be worth your time at any price.


Exactly!

I agree with most of the posts on here. Has anyone ever had the question "why wont my snake eat today? he/she ate yesterday, but wont take the food today? is there something wrong?!" I personally have never had it, but a mate of mine has.


----------



## carterd (Jul 10, 2011)

Egotistical people who collect, keep reptile like a stamp collection.


----------



## Teamsherman (Jul 10, 2011)

The price difference between things now and 15 years ago. I wish things were priced as they are now back then when i wanted them all.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 10, 2011)

People who ask an extreme amount of questions, then ignore the answers they are given and ask more questions on the same topic.
Now I know how others felt when I did that...


----------



## medz84 (Jul 10, 2011)

keepers without a license,

internet experts that gun down newbies


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes Snakeluvver I can relate to no doubt being frustrating when asking questions. Sometimes I can ask the same question within a space of 10 minutes and forget I'd already asked that. Or sometimes I need things explained in a "dummy's version" without alphabetic words that I can't pronounce let alone know the meaning of.

I was a good pet shop. Unfortunately my shop closed doors when the economy was low to a point that our wholesalers started stocked Big W and bargain stores. I can't compete with chain stores that can sell their stuff for less than I was paying for them. But that was 4 years ago. I now work in the Deli at Coles and still get customers asking me about their pets and hunting snakes for them.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 10, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> People who ask an extreme amount of questions, then ignore the answers they are given and ask more questions on the same topic.
> Now I know how others felt when I did that...


You still do


----------



## K3nny (Jul 13, 2011)

this
Trial begins in baby killed by python case


----------



## slim6y (Jul 13, 2011)

K3nny said:


> this
> Trial begins in baby killed by python case



Unfortunately I clicked your link then got carried away by reading the article (and viewing the photos) of the Red Neck Games... Oh wow.... 

Oh... I remember this happening... Sadness (not the redneck games the python killing the baby)...


----------



## Wallypod (Jul 13, 2011)

i hate when some reptile people get your fb account deleted for changing your middle name to snake man....


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 14, 2011)

medz84 said:


> internet experts that gun down newbies


I had this happen to me on another forum, thats how I ended up here, I'm better off I'd say, to be here and not there!


----------



## timantula (Jul 14, 2011)

Wallypod said:


> i hate when some reptile people get your fb account deleted for changing your middle name to snake man....


... lol im hearing ya on that one...


----------



## CentralianKing (Jul 14, 2011)

1. Keyboard know-it-alls.
2. People who can't think of a name for their own pets.
3. Feeding picture's and poor quality picture posts (they waste my dl limit).


----------



## Tinky (Jul 14, 2011)

People who keep spectacular animals in a white melamine coffin.

People who say that made an enclosure for under $200. The box might be $200, but don't forget to add in all the extras, (i.e. sealer, paint, screws, glue, hinges, tracks, glass, light fittings, thermostats, vents)


----------



## Wally (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry Tinky, but I'm unable to find a suitable style of wallpaper to match the decor. So white it is for now.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 14, 2011)

> People who say that made an enclosure for under $200. The box might be $200, but don't forget to add in all the extras, (i.e. sealer, paint, screws, glue, hinges, tracks, glass, light fittings, thermostats, vents)



People who can't make an enclosure for under $200. Not my problem you can't source cheap stuff or know how I do it.

Real smart bitching about it on here too. LOL


----------



## Tinky (Jul 14, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> People who can't make an enclosure for under $200. Not my problem you can't source cheap stuff or know how I do it.
> 
> Real smart bitching about it on here too. LOL




Humm bitching is it. . . 


I do apreciate a proactive responce.


Sorry buddy but your negativity is just not working for me today. Maybe you should try again tomorrow.


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 14, 2011)

People talking to Batman the way Tinky does.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 14, 2011)

Tinky said:


> People who keep spectacular animals in a white melamine coffin.


I'm sorry if not all of us can afford big $1000 display enclosures. At least its better than a tub.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's some PROACTIVE ADVICE

Fristly a peice of melamine/chipboard/ply cost from $24 to $35 for a 2400mm by 1200-1800mm. 
Cut that into halves and you can have 1200mm by 1800mm, therefore with two peices of that you can make a 6ft enclosure box.
Now vents can be a photograpgh frame with mesh to actualy vents, to holes drilled into the enclosure, to just relying on the ventalation from the glass doors.
Glass can cost a fair bit, so sourcing it is a good idea, I get mine second hand or I skip the middle man which makes it considerably cheaper, also consider the mark up on glass is more than 100%.
Tracks can be expensive so make them yourself from two peices of square dowel.
Nails and screw cost literaly $2
Paint can cost a fair bit so buy a massive can of paint. I bought a 2L tin of exterrior acrylic paint which has lasted me through three enclosures.
Subrate you can get for free of go to a landscaper and buy a crap load f sand for $10.
Thermostat are not needed provided you set it up properly, see Ben Steins enclosures! None of them use a thermo, just because he relies on the snake to thermoregulate itself. 

There you go you, I just saved you a few hundred dollars next time you go to make a leaky unsquare enclosure.
It is just a box there is no need to make it harder than looks and then talk about price being a factor. 

Also there's nothing wrong with white coffins, although I personally don't like them.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 14, 2011)

I dont like melamine much either but I've seen some nice ones, nicely decorated melamine tanks can look pretty good.


----------



## FAY (Jul 14, 2011)

People who ask 'What is a calm snake?' or 'What snake doesn't bite?'
ALL snakes are individuals. No One can guarantee that a snake won't bite UNLESS it is a rubber one or it is at death's door.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah I find it annoying when someone says one snake is more docile than another, like "Oh yeah get a bredli mines so placidy" 
That doesnt make all bredlis placid, my friend has a bredli that strikes at anything that moves.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm frustrated by the frustration.... There's so much frustration....

Why not look at the annual redneck games photos to unfrustrate yourselves just temporarily. 

15th Annual Redneck Games - Photos - SI.com

Then come back to reality and be re-frustrated by all this tension here (I'm surprised people have different ideas about doing the same thing (sarcasm)).


----------



## Suenstu (Jul 14, 2011)

Took your advice Slim6y!! Took a break to look at rednecks, and now back to the frustrations!! ~_^


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL the last pic on the redneck thing is gold.


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Jul 14, 2011)

People oversees (eg. US, Germany) keeping wild caught reptile and frog species from places like Madagascar, New Caledonia, Indonesia that can't or don't know how to look after them properly, let alone trying to find out info about them, because not much is known of these herp, and alot are poorly known and some are endangered...all they want to do with them is cross breed them into crazy colour forms, like the Crested Gecko (R. ciliatus) of New Caledonia, swamping the original gene pool.
I'm glad that Australia has strict laws and they can't import any Aussie species for the pet trade these days :twisted:


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jul 17, 2011)

1/ People who sell non-feeders and lie about their feeding patterns
2/ People who sell animals they claim are from a specific locale and know that they are not
3/ People who lie about the animal's temperament at point of sale especially with regards to an aggressive animal
4/ People who take a deposit for an animal, then sell it to someone else, and offer a different animal (obviously not one you really wanted, that is)

Gee, I could go on for ages. I could list about 10 things. But the thing that sticks out is people who sell NON FEEDERS who know damn well that the animals are NOT eating. People who do that are at the bottom of the pile of junk I call the _undernuts_. Hahahaha, couldn't help myself.


----------



## FAY (Jul 18, 2011)

The NON Feeder bit. There can be two sides to that story. You can have a great feeder that is powering on and the person who purchased it can take it home and put it in a stressful situation ie not warm enough, they keep handling it, put it in a high traffic area etc then blame the breeder if it doesn't eat.


----------



## Colin (Jul 18, 2011)

FAY said:


> The NON Feeder bit. There can be two sides to that story. You can have a great feeder that is powering on and the person who purchased it can take it home and put it in a stressful situation ie not warm enough, they keep handling it, put it in a high traffic area etc then blame the breeder if it doesn't eat.



OMG that scenario sounds like a hell of a lot of noobies on here


----------



## Kyro (Jul 18, 2011)

People who insist on returning their hatchling to swap for a "nicer" one because it lauched itself out of the tub & went straight for the throat. True story:lol:
People who rant about how terrible neuro issues are in jags yet the closest they have been to a jag is you tube


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 18, 2011)

FAY said:


> People who ask 'What is a calm snake?' or 'What snake doesn't bite?'
> ALL snakes are individuals. No One can guarantee that a snake won't bite UNLESS it is a rubber one or it is at death's door.



But what about the snakes that know and love their keepers, Fay? Surely they don't bite, right..?


----------



## FAY (Jul 18, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> But what about the snakes that know and love their keepers, Fay? Surely they don't bite, right..?



Well, if they did, they surely need to be put down.....


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 18, 2011)

FAY said:


> Well, if they did, they surely need to be put down.....


Scary thing is theres someone in my year that has a snake that bit him and his family were seriously considering getting it put down! Luckily I convinced him thats a stupid idea and that its animal cruelty, illegal ect so the snakes alive and well... in someone elses hands, thankfully.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 18, 2011)

I sold my best baby feeder to a local newbie only to have him return the animal to me 3 weeks later because he was scared of it. The little hatchy ate like a trooper for me. I didn't have to tease him, he just took it. But when I got him back he would not eat. I tried 6 weeks in a row, and he refused each time. I decided to try a live hopper mouse and he slammed it straight away. I was thinking OMG what has this guy done to my little snake. Tried following up with a thawed one, nope, wouldn't take it. Another 4 weeks on he was accepting the livies but refused freshly killed and thawed. Then all of a sudden come that 5th week he looked at the little mouse and turned away. I then tried thawed and he took it. Couldn't believe it and again I had him eating well. Thinking of keeping the little snake I didn't realise I hadn't changed my advert and someone wanted him so I let him go to Victoria. The new owner reckon he had to force feed him and when I contacted him probably 6 months ago he said the snake was doing well but was never a brilliant feeder. I was saddened by that thought, I should have kept that snake.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 19, 2011)

Its not such an issue here, mainly our friends from the USofA but...

Dressing up your dragon. *** ???

Does anyone really think that their reptile likes wearing a Tutu.

Just don't get the whole dressing up of pets.


----------



## SYNeR (Jul 19, 2011)

And here I was thinking my Jungle python looked cute wrapped around a bottle of Tequila wearing a mini Sombrero.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 19, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I'm sorry if not all of us can afford big $1000 display enclosures. At least its better than a tub.


That and from what I know, snakes stress in large spaces when they are young and prefer to be agoraphobic in their own way


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 20, 2011)

Another thing that frustrates me is when you buy a reptile off someone and its their only reptile and they bought it from a petstore so they have no useful info at all and overprice it insanely. Also when people make an ad saying "Lizzard and fishtank for sale" on Gumtree and they dont have any pics, they dont say what type of "lizzard" it is and they spell lizard with two z's.


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 20, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> And here I was thinking my Jungle python looked cute wrapped around a bottle of Tequila wearing a mini Sombrero.



Haha SYNeR, gold


----------

